
Shenzhen Tech Girl Naomi Wu, Part 3: Defunding, Deplatforming, and Detention - escape_goat
https://medium.com/@therealsexycyborg/shenzhen-tech-girl-naomi-wu-part-3-defunding-deplatforming-and-detention-140fed4b9554
======
deogeo
Some high points of the admittedly not very concise post:

> The [US show] Patriot Act included the footage in such a way as to make it
> appears I was a willing participant in a video attacking Chinese leadership.
> [..] Unsurprisingly, sometime after this, while near my home I was placed
> into a police van and detained.

> This got me noticed by some Chinese tech companies who were willing to offer
> some sponsorships to help make up what I had lost when Vice Magazine’s
> lawyers got my Patreon account closed. [1]

> Unfortunately, once you have the tool and can use it with impunity, without
> the person being targeted being able to prove anything, of course, it will
> be abused to protect the powerful and influential. This has happened every
> time I have called out the New York Times for theft of my content- suddenly
> my YouTube videos are no longer recommended and my channel starts to die,
> even if there is no video posted even remotely controversial.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/898na9/vice...](https://www.reddit.com/r/KotakuInAction/comments/898na9/vice_gets_patreon_to_remove_naomi_wu_who_blasted/)

